# Toro Blower Model# 30935 will not start



## cutngo (Nov 3, 2009)

I have had this blower for 15 years w/o any problems, until now. The blower will not start. I checked the spark plug and found no oil or gas on it, but changed it anyway. It still will not start. Any suggestions ? Thanks !!:wave: What should the spark plug gap be set @ ?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check for spark at the spark plug. If you have spark, then you may want to try priming the engine with a little fuel through the carburetor to see if it will fire off. If it starts with a prime, this indicates a fuel delivery issue, this could be caused by bad fuel, fuel lines, or the carburetor.


----------

